
How Kriya Labs is making wealth from (agro) waste - saimiam
A bunch of kids from IIT Delhi are incubating a process to convert agro waste to paper pulp thereby unlocking huge value for farmers who, otherwise, were burning rice straw and other agro waste contributing to the horrendous pollution problem in New Delhi.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;tales-of-tier-2-cities&#x2F;kriya-labs-converting-waste-to-wealth-1935a4c8aa69
======
jxub
I think this should be a submission, not an Ask HN.

~~~
saimiam
It isn’t an Ask HN. I haven’t tagged it as such and the question (which isn’t
a question per se) is rhetorical.

